# Bacon



## mikehorton (Nov 20, 2021)

I used 5 tsp of pink cure and 2 lbs of sea salt in 2 gallons of water in a  wet cure for my bacon. Is that about the right amount of pink salt? Never made my bacon this way before and it seemed like a lot.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Nov 20, 2021)

Here is Pops curing brine...  






						Pops6927's Wet Curing Brine
					

real simple curing brine:   for every 1 gallon of water, add:  1/3 - 1 cup sea salt (depending if you're on a lo-salt diet)  1 cup granulated sugar or Splenda174  1 cup brown sugar or Splenda174 brown sugar mix  1 tbsp cure no. 1 pink salt  stir thoroughly until clear amber color, pour over...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 20, 2021)

Yup, If I was going to use a Wet Cure with Pink Salt, I would follow "Pops" instructions, like Keith just posted above.

Bear


----------



## kilo charlie (Nov 20, 2021)

mikehorton said:


> I used 5 tsp of pink cure and 2 lbs of sea salt in 2 gallons of water in a  wet cure for my bacon. Is that about the right amount of pink salt? Never made my bacon this way before and it seemed like a lot.



It's definitely too much.  did you mean to type 2 POUNDS of salt?  into 2 gallons of water?  Too much for sure. 

Most people are using grams of things.. not pounds. Please review Pops Recipe and follow that.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Nov 20, 2021)

mikehorton said:


> I used 5 tsp of pink cure and 2 lbs of sea salt in 2 gallons of water in a  wet cure for my bacon. Is that about the right amount of pink salt? Never made my bacon this way before and it seemed like a lot.


Your 5 tsp cure #1 is about 1 Tablespoon equivalent. So for 2 gal. Water that 1/2 the amount needed.

Your 2 lbs of salt, generically, is just a smidge over 3 cups, if we are talking granulated salt, and that is about 1 cup to much salt to equal Pop’s brine, but NOTE: Marianski recommends a 60* SAL Brine which requires 1.567 lbs salt to 1gallon water.

Your 2 lbs salt to 2 gallon water would roughly be a 41* SAL (lower salt) brine when including the salt in the cure.

So, your cure amount is a little light and your salt is in between Pop’s brine ( about a 20* SAL) and Marianski’s recommended 60* SAL ( your SAL is about 41*.
You may get a week cure with a pale pink cure color.  I would add another 1 Tbs cure #1 to the brine. And you will be fine.


----------



## daspyknows (Nov 20, 2021)

Smoking 2 bellies using the low salt pops brine recipe tomorrow.


----------

